# New here



## 808fophun (Oct 20, 2014)

Aloha,1st post.been just reading a lot.i'm 56 will be 57 come Nov.training off and on since the late 70's.stopped for 7 yrs. 2005-2012.i'm 5'9" 187-190.started up again at age 55 till now and my how things changed,for the good.hoping to get some info.here to get this old body going again haha.so much to learn from this site.


----------



## Riles (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the community 808!


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome..............


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## brazey (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 808fophun (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## quick01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome back in the game my friend! Put in work!


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## devildawg99. (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome buddy


----------

